# Are you anywhere near Cinderford???



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

On the Raw Feeding facebook page a lady has said that she has just finished her Grooming Qualiification and wants to know if anyone would let her groom their dogs so she can build up her portfolio. That would entail taking pictures so she can show other clients. I asked if I could post on here and she was more than happy for me to. I maybe wrong but it read as though this would be doing her a favour not that she was after business xx


----------

